# BSOD when I install realtek AC97 Driver[RESOLVED]



## Tobychew (Mar 12, 2007)

When I 1st got my computer custom made the sound card driver on there worked fine don't remember what version it was the one I have now is 3.81 so what I need to know is what version my driver was before I got the BSOD the disk that came with the motherboard broke so I had to get a replacment whick is the current sound drive I have


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: BSOD when I install realtek AC97 Driver*

you can start by providing the m/b manufacter and downloading their release as opposed to the chipset driver by realtek.

If you don't want to dig, here is a link to the generic realtek ac97 driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/
Choose AC97 for your download category. The High Definition is not compatible with AC'97.

This very well may also install a software mixer that overrides the windows mixer. You can post your results here if you need further assistance.


----------



## Tobychew (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: BSOD when I install realtek AC97 Driver*

This is to update the driver I need to downgrade the driver to the earlier one that was working cuz anything above 3.81 the sound just goes screwy


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: BSOD when I install realtek AC97 Driver*

your profile says you are running XP. Have you tried the Roll Back feature?

Goto device manager under the system tab in control panel. right click on your sound card, choose properties.

see if that helps.


----------



## Tobychew (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: BSOD when I install realtek AC97 Driver*

Thanks for the link the updated driver acually worked I didn't get any errors yet working just fine thank you


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: BSOD when I install realtek AC97 Driver*

You welcome. Glad it turned out to be something easy. With that driver, it generally updates everything including the internal app so if you had even one corrupt file, it would have overwrote it especially since it was a newer version then the previous one.

Take Care.



Tobychew said:


> Thanks for the link the updated driver acually worked I didn't get any errors yet working just fine thank you


----------

